# Tim Duncan???



## martymar88 (Jun 12, 2002)

I heard a rumor that we may trade our 1st pick, Cat and Moochie for Duncan. I think it's a good trade if we can get rid of the log jam at the 4 spot. The only reason San Antonio may do it is because Duncan is in the last year of his contract. If we moved Mo and the 15 spot for a decent 3 we would be sitting pretty. This is going under the assumption we could sign Duncan to a long term deal. What do you think??


----------



## Patrick (Jun 10, 2002)

Duncan won't be leaving San Antonio, I can tell that the only place he would leave his current place to is for Orlando and especially with that new house he has set to move into. I wouldn't be surprised if he rejects the Magic once again, but we have first dibs on him and if he doesn't wanna join the Spurs will sign him.

Here's why I think he'll be at Orlando in 2 years, not only is D-Rob the guy who saved him from coming a season or two ago is not gonna be here and he'd be a finishing touch to winning the championship for us instead of going trough re-building with the SA Spurs.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

*Yeah freaking right*

Yeah, the Spurs will be jumping all over that trade.


----------



## RunninRaven (Jun 5, 2002)

As a Rocket fan, I would want the Rockets to pull this trade in an instant if it was really available. Unfortunately, they would have to be complete and utter idiots to make this trade, and Jerry Krause works in Chicago.


----------



## Hollis (Jun 4, 2002)

Imagine the lineup........

Francis
Rush (draft him with #15)
Griffin
Taylor (or Thomas)
Duncan

That lineup would be scary


----------



## bdachakeya (Jun 10, 2002)

Moochie and Coach T. must be the best of friends because I still haven't figured out how this guy is playing in the league. I think his skills are less than average and he couldn't hit 10% of a hundred shots anywhere outside of the paint. Someone mentioned that he was rumored to be in a trade deal and I'd say that truly would have to be a rumor.


----------



## kgkidd (Jun 24, 2002)

Duncan isn't coming 2 Houston but I can see him going 2 O-town I heard something about Kidd wanting 2 play with Duncan but all I know is Duncan isn't going anywhere but maybe Kidd signs with the Spurs in 2 years he wants 2 win and he thinks he could win with Duncan


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

It may be a good trade for Houston. But do you really think that it's a good trade for the Spurs???:no:


----------



## BlazersNBulls4ever (Jun 20, 2002)

muy bueno guys, i love it.


----------

